# Crusty barn finds help identify



## rideahiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

I picked these up today but the head badges are gone so I'm not realy sure what they are. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

*Another one*


----------



## bud poe (Aug 1, 2012)

The 2nd one looks like a Racycle...The others not sure, What are your plans with them?  I might be interested in some parts...Great crusty finds!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 1, 2012)

If you part them out, I would be interested in the adjustable handlebars on the first frame.

Bye for now, willswares


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

The first one has a Hawthorne chainwheel on it.


----------



## vw00794 (Aug 1, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> I picked these up today but the head badges are gone so I'm not realy sure what they are. Any help is appreciated.
> View attachment 59784View attachment 59785View attachment 59786View attachment 59787View attachment 59788View attachment 59789View attachment 59790View attachment 59791




I would be interested in the handlebars from this bike if possible.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 2, 2012)

*Everybody wants the handle bars*

Well first I'm going to try and get them off and get better photos for everyone and then we will go from there. There is no plating at all left on these, but I've never seen a set like this.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would like the bars off of the second bike if they are straight, The first set are

Sanger bars............ VERY rare.


----------



## bud poe (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for considering selling some parts, I also am interested in the Sanger (?) bars, as well as the block chain and the seat-post on the racycle...
Thanks!
Bud


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2012)

No Racycle in this bunch.......


----------



## bud poe (Aug 2, 2012)

That chainwheel and bottom bracket on bike #2 looks like a Racycle but maybe not...


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 2, 2012)

*Chain ring on the second bike*

It looks like a Fauber chain ring and crank to me. I had/have another bike with one like it. I think they were also available as an after market item.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm still interested in those graceful bars on the Fauber/Racycle/Not bike.....


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 2, 2012)

*Fauber chain ring?*

Larmo is the chain ring and crank not a Fauber? Or what is it?


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 2, 2012)

*Sanger handlebars*

OK in an attempt to be fare to everyone interested in the Sanger handlebars I'm moving the discussion about them over to the Buy-sell-trade forum where I will post more photos and sell them to the highest public posted offer.


----------



## slick (Aug 2, 2012)

Uh oh...another ebay fighting match. You better just post a price and be done with it. Same issues we had before on guys not listing prices then other guys get bent out of shape because of Pm times, not responding fast enough, sniping accusations, etc.. You just opened up a can of problems.


----------



## bud poe (Aug 2, 2012)

The key phrase here is "public posted offer", that should make things a little more civil...


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 2, 2012)

*Just for the Cabers*

No PM offers accepted. I could have put this on ebay but I wanted it to go to, hopefully, someone here that can use it.


----------



## slick (Aug 2, 2012)

How many days until the auction ends???? Sounds fair.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 3, 2012)

*Saturday 3:00 P.M. EDST*

Saturday 8/4/12 at 3:00 in the afternoon eastern time.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 3, 2012)

*Third bike*

The third bike has been moved to the Buy-Sell-Trade thread for sale.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 3, 2012)

Second bike looks like the Andrae I had.......


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2012)

Just thought I would put this out there...
1). will trade you my complete shapleigh for the first bike. (I have $525 in it)
2). will trade you my shapleigh minus wheels and seat for the first bike without the bars.
3). will trade you my shapleigh minus the seat for the second bike.
bri.


----------

